# TFA Koolada - is there a health risk?



## Lawrence A (6/6/17)

Ok so being really new into the whole DIY thing I have started trying to record notes regarding each flavoring and tonight I came across this website http://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/componentlist.aspx?sku_search=15621.

For most other flavours it shows the ingredients, there CAS number, %, and a description, but for Koolada there is no description - just the CAS number - which I found odd so googled the CAS number 

And came up with this Sigma Aldrich SDS http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/MSDS/MS...log%2Fproduct%2Faldrich%2Fw345501%3Flang%3Den 

Easy to see why it's not on the spec sheet - N-Ethyl-2-isopropyl-5-methylcyclohexanecarboxamide  

So reading through the SDS I came across this

_4.1 Description of first aid measures
If breathed in, move person into fresh air. If not breathing, give artificial respiration. Consult a physician

6.1 Personal precautions, protective equipment and emergency procedures
Use personal protective equipment. Avoid dust formation. Avoid breathing vapours, mist or gas. Ensure adequate ventilation. Evacuate personnel to safe areas. Avoid breathing dust

8.2 Exposure controls
Face shield and safety glasses
Handle with gloves.

Respiratory protection Where risk assessment shows air-purifying respirators are appropriate use a full-face particle respirator type N100 (US) or type P3 (EN 143) respirator cartridges as a backup to engineering controls. If the respirator is the sole means of protection, use a full-face supplied air respirator. Use respirators and components tested and approved under appropriate government standards such as NIOSH (US) or CEN (EU).
_
This product is obviously diluted down in Koolada - somewhere between 10% and 50% - so I am assuming the effects won't be as...well.... alarming.... and yes I get there were a million and one ridiculously unhealthy chemicals in the stinkies I 'happily' smokes for all those years...

So I'd really just like to hear everyone's thoughts - is there something to be worried about? 

Are there alternatives to Koolada that don't introduce a 'minty' taste?

Also under section 11 of the SDS there is NO INFO relating to toxicity or OEL's? Does anyone know where such info would be available?

Lastly, in trying to search for a previous similar thread I came across this one created by @Silver and wonder if there is perhaps a link to his coughing issue? https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coughing-on-koolada.t10399/ 





_

_

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## RichJB (6/6/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Are there alternatives to Koolada that don't introduce a 'minty' taste?



Try FA Polar Blast.


----------



## Lawrence A (6/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Try FA Polar Blast.


Thank you


----------



## Silver (6/6/17)

Nice find @Lawrence A 

Maybe I am just a bit allergic to that particular component

But it makes me cough and sometimes my throat feels like its closing up

So I just stay away from it

@Andre and a few other guys have recommended Polar Blast as an alternative "cooling agent" - but i have not tried it yet


----------



## Eldene (6/6/17)

I am glad you brought up this topic. i had a really close encounter with Koolada, boy i nearly died. I tried adding two drops directly into my atty which already had some tutti frutti and koolade DIY juice .With my first pull i suffocated ,i could not breath ,i started to panic while gasping for air. I tried to stay kool while rushing for some water, doubting if the water would help ,luckily it did. It actually closed my throat immediately. The concentrates should be kept far away from children .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

